
Ask HN: How does one get better at problem solving? - sidcool
Although I am most interested in Programming and Software Architectural problem solving, I am open to other areas too, including but not limited to Math, Art, Logic etc.
======
sharemywin
Here are seven-steps for an effective problem-solving process. Identify the
issues. Be clear about what the problem is. ... Understand everyone's
interests. ...

List the possible solutions (options) ...

Evaluate the options. ...

Select an option or options. ...

Document the agreement(s). ...

Agree on contingencies, monitoring, and evaluation.

[http://www.mediate.com/articles/thicks.cfm](http://www.mediate.com/articles/thicks.cfm)

~~~
sharemywin
Standing meetings with vague purposes, such as “status updates,” are rarely a
good use of time. Consider who is invited. When you're calling a meeting, take
time to think about who really needs to be there. ...

Stick to your schedule. ...

Take no hostages. ...

Start on time, end on time. ...

Ban technology. ...

Follow up.

[https://www.forbes.com/forbes/welcome/?toURL=https://www.for...](https://www.forbes.com/forbes/welcome/?toURL=https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesleadershipforum/2014/02/05/seven-
steps-to-running-the-most-effective-meeting-
possible/&refURL=https://www.google.com/&referrer=https://www.google.com/)

------
FroshKiller
Try to solve problems. If you solve one, great. If you don't, try to solve the
problem of why you couldn't solve that problem. If possible, try to solve the
problem again.

